# Sunpak PZ42X Flash



## matt62485 (Jan 11, 2010)

How's everyone doing tonight? 

So my mom being the nice lady she is bought me a Sunpak PZ42X Flash. It seemed to be the most comparable thing to the SB-600 I could find without spending the money. She's bought me too much lately and I felt guilty, but she wants me to get pix of my pregnant sister, so I needed some kinda of lighting.  

Anyone have any experience with it? I don't wanna hear how much better a SB-xxx is.  But I'd like to know any useful info I may need to know, or anything else I'd need to get to use this on the hot shoe of my D40.  Thanks

:thumbup:


----------



## Derrel (Jan 11, 2010)

I looked at the Sunpak's specifications and the reviews on the B&H site, and it seems like this is a pretty darned good flash for a $145. The thing about flash is that knowing how to use what you happen to have is the key to getting good photos. I grew up in the film era, and it was essential to have a flash meter, and lots of practice, in order to get good lighting with a flash. With digital SLRs, it's dead-easy to shoot a shot and see the results you are getting in 5 seconds...

Read the manual. Test the flash out. Learn how to set the flash's controls. Learn how to bounce the flash off of a nearby wall or ceiling, and learn how the light behaves when you do that. Utilize the resources available today, like the Strobist blog site and the many Flickr user groups. Search out a specific type of maternity photo you want to emulate, and learn how to set it up and shoot it.


----------



## matt62485 (Jan 12, 2010)

Derrel said:


> I looked at the Sunpak's specifications and the reviews on the B&H site, and it seems like this is a pretty darned good flash for a $145. The thing about flash is that knowing how to use what you happen to have is the key to getting good photos. I grew up in the film era, and it was essential to have a flash meter, and lots of practice, in order to get good lighting with a flash. With digital SLRs, it's dead-easy to shoot a shot and see the results you are getting in 5 seconds...
> 
> Read the manual. Test the flash out. Learn how to set the flash's controls. Learn how to bounce the flash off of a nearby wall or ceiling, and learn how the light behaves when you do that. Utilize the resources available today, like the Strobist blog site and the many Flickr user groups. Search out a specific type of maternity photo you want to emulate, and learn how to set it up and shoot it.


 
good info there.  thanks.  

from my noobness knowledge, it didnt look like a bad flash at all.

I've been reading/watching strobist blog when I get the extra time to check it out.  Also, been checking out other lighting tutorials/reads and some maternity photos as well.  Ultimately going to let her chose what she wants, but I have a good idea of what will look good as far as a photography standpoint... i hope anyways.

Thanks again :thumbup:


----------



## Dao (Jan 12, 2010)

It seems pretty decent.  
- The flash head can swivel and tilt, so you can bounce the light.
- Guide number 138, not bad.
- Zoom head.
- Vari-power.  I assume you can manually adjust the power of the flash all the way to 1/64 from Full power.
- TTL capable.  


Personally, I do not have flash that is capable of TTL with my cameras. Therefore, I only use manually mode. (Both camera and flash). As Derrel mentioned, you take a photo and review it on the camera and adjust it accordingly.

I admitted that I learned more that way (It was not my intention in the beginning, I was trying to save some money).  Now, if I want to take a indoor shot with light bounce off the ceiling and little light bounce forward by a little bounce card, I will set my camera to manual mode, set the aperture/shutter speed/ISO, adjust the flash power and shoot a test shot.  Most of the time, it will not be off too much.  I may or may not need to adjust the settings at all.


So if I were you, I will play around with the flash especially with manual settings.  Experience it with different settings and see the different results.


----------



## PatrickHMS (Jan 12, 2010)

Recently I have been using a flash that is DSLR compatible (no problem with trigger voltages on current digital SLR's), multi-power, multi-function, zoom, tilt, swivel, can be used for main or fill-in flash, with ISO 100 guide Number 75-138.

I have been using them off camera, optically triggered by a master flash.  Working well that way for me.

The Model is Quantaray PZ-1 DSZ.  Think it is a Sunpak made flash, and they have them marked as for Nikon and Canon, maybe others as well.

The first two I got I found at a Wolf store closeout sale.

Recently, a guy has been selling them on eBay.  They come as open box, with a warranty, with instruction sheet and the little plastic stand.

On eBay they are currently selling for $26.81 w/ FREE SHIPPING by UPS

Current eBay listing # 390086843199

For me, it was a no-brainer to try it, as I can sell them for more than that on Craigslist.

I might even go ahead and add a separate thread for these...


----------



## Sachphotography (Jan 12, 2010)

Just FYI a ttl flash will work with a Nikon DSLR however it will not be an auto flash and will only work in manual mode. You need An I-TTL flash for the camera to auto set the flash.

That flash on ebay is the same flash promaster made and sold as the 7000m. I have t and it rocks. cannot beat it for the money.

Thanks dude..... I Just bought two of them!!! Did the make offer thing and he took 40 for two of them...WOW


----------



## Dao (Jan 12, 2010)

The seller is techforless, they have their own website and sell stuff at their site as well.


----------



## PatrickHMS (Jan 12, 2010)

Dao said:


> The seller is techforless, they have their own website and sell stuff at their site as well.


 
Thanks, Dao

Yeah, they do have a ton of stuff for sale.  Some of it is priced too high, but some, like this flash, are priced really inexpensively.

And their Customer Service is really good, from my own personal experience.


----------



## matt62485 (Jan 12, 2010)

Sachphotography said:


> *Just FYI a ttl flash will work with a Nikon DSLR however it will not be an auto flash and will only work in manual mode. You need An I-TTL flash for the camera to auto set the flash.*
> 
> That flash on ebay is the same flash promaster made and sold as the 7000m. I have t and it rocks. cannot beat it for the money.
> 
> Thanks dude..... I Just bought two of them!!! Did the make offer thing and he took 40 for two of them...WOW


 
I'm sorry if I'm asking a dumb question, but are you saying I'll have to set manually set the flash the way I want it, but the D40 will still fire it on the hot shoe, correct?

Honestly, I don't mind manually one bit, I'd rather learn than have the machine pick what it thinks is best... which is not always what I'm going for :thumbup:


----------



## zeto88 (Jan 12, 2010)

> On eBay they are currently selling for $26.81 w/ FREE SHIPPING by UPS


Dang! Shipping for me is more than the flash itself.
Perhaps could I send you money to buy it and ship it to me? 
I know for a fact it does NOT cost $30+ to ship a flash to Australia.


----------



## Sachphotography (Jan 13, 2010)

matt62485 said:


> I'm sorry if I'm asking a dumb question, but are you saying I'll have to set manually set the flash the way I want it, but the D40 will still fire it on the hot shoe, correct?
> 
> Honestly, I don't mind manually one bit, I'd rather learn than have the machine pick what it thinks is best... which is not always what I'm going for :thumbup:



Yes you will have to manually change the settings. It is really easy though once you play with it.


----------

